# walleye trolling spoons



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

I am wanting to make some spoon harnesses and am wondering on what spoons would be best for walleye and the upcoming small fish we will see with the hatch last year. Painting is not a problem but i am wondering what type of spoon and from where to get them. ... thanks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

check out galeforcetackle.com then contact vicki and work something out with her on pricing. they have great spoons and colors but I'm sure you could get better pricing on bare spoons.
sherman


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

check out janns netcraft...they have blank spoons.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Jim Stedke in his annual on line seminar made a comment about using larger spoons this upcoming year due to the large walleye hatch in 2015. You may want to pose this question in his online seminar....


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks guys i think i might try to do a worm burner with a big whip tail blade behind it to try to make a bigger profile.


----------

